# Has anyone made this dual axis tramming tool for a mill?



## HMF (Jun 18, 2011)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=822.0

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=822.msg5591#msg5591

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=822.msg5591#msg5591


Looks VERY handy to have in the shop!

Best,


Nelson


----------



## flutedchamber (Sep 15, 2011)

I just use a precision ground 6 inch angle and an indicator graduated in tenths. The precision ground angle can be used elsewhere in the shop as well as the indicator....and it's a lot faster than any other method that I've found.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Nelson,

They are my postings you pointed to on Madmodder.

I was going to repost it on here, but now you have given the links, I don't have to.


John


----------

